# Cognac



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

I was smoking a Punch Punch and thought this was a good cigar to have when you are drinking cognac. I dont drink alcoholic bevarages that often but when I do I usually srink: Cognac, champagne or beer. Thats what I like. But wine, gin and tonic, rum and cola is ok too.

I was going to buy a Hennessy XO when I was going to a cruise with a tax-free shop in it but it never did happend. I have drunken Hennessy VSOP and Larsen before and did like them both and now have a bottle of Martell Cordon Bleu, that I havent touched in 2 years (!). What cognacs do you like? (Im going to try a glass this weekend I think of the Martell!)


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Remy Martin 1738. It's about 69.00 a bottle. Iv'e yet to find one under 100.00 thats better.


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

Fredster said:


> Remy Martin 1738. It's about 69.00 a bottle. Iv'e yet to find one under 100.00 thats better.


Have tried the Remy Martin VSOP, if its that you reffering to. Too much fire/burning on the tounge for my taste. Henessy VSOP and Martell C.B. is IMHO not that much "fire" in it. And Larsen...


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

El Rey del Mundo said:


> Have tried the Remy Martin VSOP, if its that you reffering to. Too much fire/burning on the tounge for my taste. Henessy VSOP and Martell C.B. is IMHO not that much "fire" in it. And Larsen...


I'm not referring to VSOP. VSOP is about 48.00 a bottle. Remy-martin 1738 is about 69.00 a bottle and is much smoother. Like I said, I've yet to find one better in the same price category.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

I'm a big fan of cognacs and is my preferred beverage.
I reall like Louis XIII and Richard Hennessy, but the cost of these are obscene!
Some more reasonable cogancs and personal fav's are Hennessy Paradis and Remy Extra. Excellent cognacs without paying for the Bacarrat Crystal.

Some more down to earth yet excellent cognacs are Kelt XO and Delamaine XO, Tre V.
The Kelt XO is vastly underrated IMHO. This is a cognac that drinks like one that is 3 to 4 times the price.
Excellent cognac and great value. The price of this had gone up dramatically in the past year, but you can still find it for around $125.


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

Bruce said:


> I'm a big fan of cognacs and is my preferred beverage.
> I reall like Louis XIII and Richard Hennessy, but the cost of these are obscene!
> Some more reasonable cogancs and personal fav's are Hennessy Paradis and Remy Extra. Excellent cognacs without paying for the Bacarrat Crystal.
> 
> ...


Bruce agree 100% with your comment on the Kelts XO. Kerry started me drinking it a few years ago and have bought and enjoyed a few bottles ever since!


----------



## CgarWyzrd (Jun 20, 2004)

I have never been a fan of any brandy, but then again I haven't tried the Louis XIII. Maybe someday.

:w


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Call me cheap but I like the Courvosier V.S. 

I guess my palate is noth that refined when it comes to Cognac. I much prefer Whiskey


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Call me cheap but I like the Courvosier V.S.


I think V.S.O.P. makes a whole lot of difference than the V.S.

But it costs a whole lot of $ more.

Bruce: Thanks for the info.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

El Rey del Mundo said:


> Have tried the Remy Martin VSOP, if its that you reffering to. Too much fire/burning on the tounge for my taste. Henessy VSOP and Martell C.B. is IMHO not that much "fire" in it. And Larsen...


Finally got this camera working, Iv'e been taking pictures of everything. The 1738 for under 100 bucks is the bomb.


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

Fredster said:


> Finally got this camera working, Iv'e been taking pictures of everything. The 1738 for under 100 bucks is the bomb.


Mmmm.... Great picture... I have to have a glass of Martell Cordon Bleau tomorrow...


----------

